# Samson foxes in South Carolina



## Surfzone (Dec 25, 2005)

I found this story in Today's News paper. I'm in Charleston South Carolina and this area is just across the river from the city to the north.
http://www.charleston.net/assets/webPag ... e=8/7/2006


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

A Sampson Fox does not exsist, that animal looks nothing like a fox. That looks like a picture of an Aferican hunting dog. 
Jay Butfiloski needs to go back to school, or he needs to be reprimanded for starting false rummers. 
Like everywhere else, I guess the news media has nothing better to write about. :eyeroll: :wink:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Surfzone said:


> I found this story in Today's News paper. I'm in Charleston South Carolina and this area is just across the river from the city to the north.
> http://www.charleston.net/assets/webPag ... e=8/7/2006


 Looks to me like a coyote with a real bad case of mange.


----------



## Surfzone (Dec 25, 2005)

well the pic they have is of one in North Carolina this story is in South Carolina. i doubt that it is a coyote seeing as it is in a suburban area.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Surfzone said:


> well the pic they have is of one in North Carolina this story is in South Carolina. i doubt that it is a coyote seeing as it is in a suburban area.


 I looked at it on another site and I don't think it is a mangy coyote. Got me :roll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

According to National Geographic there is something called a Sampson Fox. Can't think of anyone with better knowledge of animals that National Geographic. Here is another picture of the animal sighted.
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... 96282.html


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Gohon, National Geographic is not a Peterson field guide to North American mammals, nor are they experts on fox. 
There is no listing in any book I can find the even mentions a Sampson fox. 
If you see a picture of an African hunting dog, the animal shown in the picture looks very much like one. 
In north America we have Red fox, Gray fox, Swift fox, Kit fox, Island fox and Artic fox. None of them look anything like a Bigfoot fox....Woops a Sampson fox lol. 
Has anybody ever killed one or trapped one? Kinda like a bigfoot or a black panther huh.

They got to prove this one to me and I'm hard to convince as you can see lol. You got to admit, it's fun to talk about. :wink:


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

A Sampson is another name for a Cotton Fox.I dont know what causes it.But when they Fur up it looks and feels like Cotton.They are'nt worth anything.I have shot and trapped many of them through out the yrs.But they have all been Red Fox.Never seen a Coyote that way

Any old time Fur buyer around remember them?I know if anyone talked to Elwood Anderson from Cogswell he would know what causes it.He bought Furs for many yrs.Crandells in Cayuge would know to.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It is a red fox with no outer hair... just like they said... a Sampson Fox. The eyes and the nose give it away and distinguish it from any type of dog.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

1lessdog, you hit it right on. I have also trapped red fox with this fur condition. We also call them a Sampsons Fox and all the old time fur buyers and trappers in this area of ND also called them that. And yes they are worthless!


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here you go Danny, check out this website for info on the Sampson fox!

http://www.conservewildlife.org/animals/redfox.html

Here is the blurp from the site -

Relatively uncommon are red fox known as "bastard" fox and "Sampson" fox. Bastard fox lack color and are brownish or greyish in color. Sampson fox have few or no guard hairs in their fur.


----------



## Surfzone (Dec 25, 2005)

i just thought it was in an intresting news paper clipping. like i said the area is suburban and the residents seem to like her and her kits.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Surfzone, it is interesting. Thanks Trapper62, it seems it is some kind of mutated red fox, not a strange critter from another planet. 
It sure looks like an African hunting dog to me. Besides that it's an ugly little "bastard" HA HA HA. :lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Danny B, a Sampson fox is the name given to a (usually a red fox) that fails to grow guard hairs. Yes they have been docummented, yes they have been shot, yes they have been trapped, and yes they exist.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Lets see if I'm getting this right.....And yes, they are a red fox, right?


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Like I said I have Trapped and Shot many of them.You usally can't tell there Sampsons or Cotton Fox till you get up to them.All the ones I have seen were real yellow colored.Not Black in the photo.And yes they are a Red Fox.


----------

